# TTOC North East Extra DATE CHANGE



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just for a change we'll be getting together on Wednesday 3rd October at TGI Fridays at The Metrocentre around 7:30


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'l be there. 8)


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Just joined the club today...really hope to be able to come along...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May have to cancel this as something has come up


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

How about the week after?

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I will be there, hope you can make it Paul.


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Me too!

...i'm fairly confident - having checked my (permanently empty) diary...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else coming to this ?


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it possible/acceptable to PM local TT club members and invite them along ?

...In case they haven't seen this thread...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah i normally do but havnt had time yet.


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

By the way, my band "six nowt" is playing Bubbles in Ashington on Saturday night if you fancy a beer and a big dollop of the jam, the who, stranglers, the clash, specials etc...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry mate, cant make it tonight. Go to Bubbles quite often to see bands, Have a good gig and will see you on wedensday. 8)


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

me 2


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It'll be great to see you again Keith Tables booked in my name for half seven


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all there.


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice to meet you all last night...thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope to see you again sometime, was nice to meet you.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

missed this thread.any plans for a 2013 local meet up lads.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

There will be, normally the 2nd wedensday of every month. keep an eye on here for info.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

okey dokey.cheers


----------

